

Triclosan Promotes Staphylococcus aureus Nasal Colonization - greenyoda
http://mbio.asm.org/content/5/2/e01015-13

======
jstalin
I now make it a point to look and make sure products I'm buying do not include
triclosan. Such a proliferation of antibiotics in everything can't be good.

------
crb002
So toothpaste with triclosan can promote sinus infections?

~~~
rpedroso
To clarify, nasal colonization by Staph. Aureus is not equivalent to a "sinus
infection".

In college I took a class on plagues -- as an experiment, everyone in the
class tested themselves for nasal colonization of S. Aureus. Over 60% of the
class was found to be colonized by Methicillin-Susceptible S. Aureus (MSSA).
However, nobody tested had an active infection.

The risks of nasal colonization are somewhat unclear. Some papers have found
positive correlations between colonization and subsequent infection. Other
papers have found a negative correlation between nasal colonization and
mortality rates for subsequent infections.

Here are a handful of papers on the topic:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18374690](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18374690)

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15325812](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15325812)

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24996783](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24996783)

------
th3iedkid
can it have a different title?Not that its against any guidelines of sorts,
but just that a different title might help newbies understand the topic better
from its title.

~~~
api_or_ipa
I think by saying anything more reductionist will lead to inappropriate
conclusions without reading the abstract. It's an interesting article although
perhaps a little early to conclude that Triclosan is bad.

~~~
greenyoda
There are already a number of other concerns about the negative effects of
triclosan. See, for example, sections 5, 6 and 7 of the Wikipedia article:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclosan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclosan)

To address the original question: HN guidelines specifically ask us not to
change the original title of the article: "please use the original title,
unless it is misleading or linkbait." [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

